# Hid bi xenon h7



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

So I'm learn more that I probably can't find an h7 hid kit so what are my options with an h7 projector housing to have high and low Beam for my mk4 jetta retro fits


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

Top


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

If you're doing retro fittings i would suggest the retrofit source. Excellent customer service and good products.

Probably won't find a projector that's H7 and bi-xenon. Most are D2S, D2R..etc...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Well technically, if it uses an H7 bulb it would be bi-halogen not bi-xenon. 

But what are you trying to do? You can't change a low beam light to a both low and high beams by changing the bulb!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

03wolfy1.8t said:


> So I'm learn more that I probably can't find an h7 hid kit so what are my options with an h7 projector housing to have high and low Beam for my mk4 jetta retro fits


retro=
www.theretrofitsource.com

the MH1 is extremely popular


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

I kinda found what I was looking for no one makes an h7 high low beam hid nore and h7 bi xenon so more retro fiting for some h3 hid high beams !


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

dennisgli said:


> Well technically, if it uses an H7 bulb it would be bi-halogen not bi-xenon.
> 
> But what are you trying to do? You can't change a low beam light to a both low and high beams by changing the bulb!


thanks ha! i forgot to edit that out


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

*FV-QR*

an MR2 parts vendor has come out with a simulated dual beam H7 bulb. It tilts the entire bulb up to create a high beam pattern, sort of like a cut-off flapper. I haven't bought them yet, as he only developed them in 6k and 8k, (and 10k too i guess, i wanted a 5k white) but just $60+6 shipping for bulbs is a pretty good deal if the high beam function works well. look near the bottom for his GiSi* bulbs, as he has dubbed them. http://www.norcalmr2.com/store/

I have his pegasus housings and they are really nice with just a single beam, and I'm looking forward to getting some of his gisi bulbs in 6k.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> an MR2 parts vendor has come out with a simulated dual beam H7 bulb. It tilts the entire bulb up to create a high beam pattern, sort of like a cut-off flapper. I haven't bought them yet, as he only developed them in 6k and 8k, (and 10k too i guess, i wanted a 5k white) but just $60+6 shipping for bulbs is a pretty good deal if the high beam function works well. look near the bottom for his GiSi* bulbs, as he has dubbed them. http://www.norcalmr2.com/store/
> 
> I have his pegasus housings and they are really nice with just a single beam, and I'm looking forward to getting some of his gisi bulbs in 6k.


I don't see it.

The 2nd generation Prius HID had bixenon function with the pivoting bulb. However, it is still remains the case, that the reflector (lens where applicable) has to be designed for it in the first place.

The pegasus sealed beam projectors... the pattern isn't that great.









This Toyota Truck has a better retrofit....


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

when you have a car with headlights 20inches from the ground, doesn't matter what you put in it really. The pegasus lenses are dot stamped glass so they are legal and the high beam function will pass a safety inspection.

A guy on the forum asked if he could buy just the dot stamped lenses and he's been ignored for months (as most mr2 vendors do with questions they don't feel like answering-they don't even have the courtesy to say no.) so making your own legal ones are out of the question unless you can get glass. even then, I don't feel comfortable making my own without information on sealed beam h6054 retrofits (projector type, housing used, glass, 3" Charlotte pvc pipe, etc)
pegasus arent sealed beam btw, I just think you meant the reflector housing is based on a sealed beam type.

heres some pics and stuff- strangely your pic of the light output is better than any photo i could find on mr2oc

























http://norcalmr2.com/pegasus-h7-lowhigh/pegasus-h7-lowhigh-01.mov
http://norcalmr2.com/pegasus-h7-lowhigh/pegasus-h7-lowhigh-02.mov

I will agree the pattern is a bit off on the pegasus, and the high beams dont give a higher angle at all, just more output
I'm in maryland and have historic tags so idgaf about a safety inspection, if you want to edge me in the right direction (watermark on your pics, some specs would be great) I'd gladly switch to a better housing (or make my own) and the GiSi bulbs for high beam functionality - if they indeed work in a better housing- and sell my pegasus since they are gold in the mr2 community's eyes- though many go with low rise or molded (both of which kill light output)

seriously anything is an upgrade from sealed beam h6054 barely 20 inches off the ground


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> when you have a car with headlights 20inches from the ground, doesn't matter what you put in it really. The pegasus lenses are dot stamped glass so they are legal and the high beam function will pass a safety inspection.
> 
> A guy on the forum asked if he could buy just the dot stamped lenses and he's been ignored for months (as most mr2 vendors do with questions they don't feel like answering-they don't even have the courtesy to say no.) so making your own legal ones are out of the question unless you can get glass. even then, I don't feel comfortable making my own without information on sealed beam h6054 retrofits (projector type, housing used, glass, 3" Charlotte pvc pipe, etc)
> pegasus arent sealed beam btw, I just think you meant the reflector housing is based on a sealed beam type.
> ...





BsickPassat said:


> retro=
> www.theretrofitsource.com
> 
> the MH1 is extremely popular


THat's where you buy the projectors. The pegasus pic is from the DIY in the norcalmr2 page. I forget what I clicked to get there.

You're in MD... you don't have safety inspections after the initial inspection, unless a cop tells you to.

you buy sealed beam replacements that use an H4 bulb, bake & pry open the lens, then install the MH1 projector. No real modification to the reflector needed as it comes with a series of adapters, including H4. If you want angel eyes, they have LED angel eyes that compliment the projectors. 

You've never driven the Loch Raven reservoir at night? the local MR2 club in that area (though the club president at eventually got a MK4 GTI) used to frequent that road... (which Motorweek uses also for filming their road tests).


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

so autopals? or just anything off ebay that looks like the toyota trucks?
mh1 is mini h1 right?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> so autopals? or just anything off ebay that looks like the toyota trucks?
> mh1 is mini h1 right?


yes, whatever decent enough quality clear-lensed sealed beam replacement, for your size headlight. You're not going to care about the freeform reflector design, all it matters is it takes H4 bulbs

MH1 is mini H1.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> so autopals? or just anything off ebay that looks like the toyota trucks?
> mh1 is mini h1 right?


yes, whatever decent enough quality clear-lensed sealed beam replacement, for your size headlight. You're not going to care about the freeform reflector design, all it matters is it takes H4 bulbs

MH1 is mini H1.


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i could possibly just put the MH1 in my pegasus no?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DrFrisker said:


> i could possibly just put the MH1 in my pegasus no?


probably, but, you may not able able to use it's easy install mounts... and the mounting holes may not line up, so that means you need to carefully drill new holes and carefully align them.

you can always sell the pegasus ones to another MR2 person.


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sooooo what I'm taking away from this is that H7s in a crappy projector bowl will output less light(mostly a ****tier pattern) than an h1 in a well designed projector bowl, although H7 outputs more lumens than an h1. would I be able to use an add-on clip to use the h7 bulbs with the MH1 mounting base or does the bulb get in the way of the cut-off shroud? Or other general problems?

actually, would ebay ( i got mine from sharphid.com ) h7s come close to morimoto h1s?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the Mh1's are mostly used with rebased HID h1 bulbs

it takes modification to use a normal h1 bulb and h7 does not fit a h1 base


----------



## 03wolfy1.8t (Nov 2, 2010)

So my options are modify my h7 projector and use an h1 I already finish my project thou


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

03wolfy1.8t said:


> So my options are modify my h7 projector and use an h1 I already finish my project thou


Your best option is get ecode housings, and then go with the MH1 bixenon projectors.


----------

